# Electric Spinning Wheels



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Ive been seeing quite a few of these on Ebay, usually around $149 + shipping. Does any one here have any experiences &/or input, good or bad with these things?











http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-O...190?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item256b9d7516

This spinning is easy and fast spinning fiber.The machine is light weight only 3.0 Kg. It make from Beautiful and hard wood and use foot switch or Auto switch for operating and use 110v-240V Power supply.It can adjust the speed and can reversible rotation.It can

rechange bobbin very easy.

Specification

Motor 12 volt DC.

Power supply 110-240 volt.

Orifice 15 mm.

Bobbin capacity 200 grams.

Speed 0-450 rpm.

Weight 3kg.

Flyer 150(W)x220(L)mm.

Size 170(W) x290(L) x 270 (H)mm.

Included accessories

Adaptor 110-240v.

2 Bobbibs

Foot switch

Feature Advantage

Can operation 2 ways

- Auto switch

- Foot switch

Can use electricity 110-240v.

Bobbin(200g.)

Can adjust speed 0-450 rpm

Can forward/reverse for spinning


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Are these made in Thailand? If so, they're a knock-off of the Hansen E-spinners which are much more expensive and better made. I think there may be a comparison on the Hansen website or maybe on the Hansen group on Ravelry.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I know people who have used them, usually people with disabilities that make spinning with a wheel very painful or impossible. That doesn't mean someone without disabilities couldn't use one. I also know people who have made their own using old sewing machine motors or a motor from a blender. I don't know how they spin what I have seen them produce looks like yarn. 

My opinion of them is sort of, "eh". It seems to me that you would have less control. Maybe if they has a peddle like a sewing machine that might be different. You would have to have a reversible motor so you could ply. I think they are a good tool for those that need them.

I agree with Katherine. Before forking out any money on a no name brand on eBay I would look and research all the options. Many times you get what you pay for. I think the Babe wheel is the exception to that rule in the spinning whorld (pun intended ).


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

The only e-spinner I've used was the Babe. It worked well after I got use to the bobbin lead (Irish tension).


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I think the electric spinners take away from the homey, back to the simpler times type of spinning.....I don't know, it's probably just me. I enjoy the control of using just my hands and feet.

That being said though, I have friends that love theirs. To each their own.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone.

I just keep running across them on Ebay. These ones say they reverse. 

I do have a bum leg I cant use much. I could probably do a regular spinning wheel unless it requires both legs at the same time.

The price does get my interest. I priced out the average good electric spinner is about $1000. I would definitely try one of these little cheapy ones 1st to see if I even liked it.

Just something I was looking at.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I always keep an eye out for them too.
Of course they wouldnt work if the power was out, but still look like a fun toy to me.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

> but still look like a fun toy to me.


When I first saw one, I wondered if it was a toy :hysterical:
I think they are kinda cute, like a portable sewing machine!

The price seems right, then again, you do most often get what you pay for, so maybe not. 

I was just looking! I think


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

lathermaker said:


> I think the electric spinners take away from the homey, back to the simpler times type of spinning.....I don't know, it's probably just me.


I used to say the same thing about the WooLee Winder ... until I got one of my own. I don't even feel like I'm 'cheating' any more!


----------



## KimTN (Jan 16, 2007)

I've been asked about these before. I really don't know anything about them. How do you stop if you want to pick out a piece of grass? How do you adjust for twist? What if your thread breaks? I could see a more experienced spinner being able to use one, but most people asking me about them are beginners. They are attracted by the cheep price I guess. I would be interested in hearing more about their operation.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> I used to say the same thing about the WooLee Winder ... until I got one of my own. I don't even feel like I'm 'cheating' any more!


Yea, but the Woolee Winder is still driven by your feet.  I want one of those too!. I just don't think electric run is for me. If others like it, knock yourself out! LOL


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I believe some of these have a foot control peddle like a sewing machine does


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

I tried an Ashford electric spinner a few years ago and had great trouble with it. it seemed noisy, and the yarn pulled out of my hands with a jerk. I too thought why would an able-bodied person want an electric wheel for this old-timey craft? Then I had occasion to ply off a bobbin of newbie yarn (not mine) and tried the Ashford again, hoping I could do it quickly. Once I got the knack of it, it was really quick. THEN I started seeing all the discussion of the Hansen E-spinners and how wonderful they are, how they never come up for re-sale, etc. I was tempted, and when they announced a price increase last year, I jumped before the increase figuring I could always re-sell it if I didn't like it. I got a Woolly Winder which I'd never used. Wow! It is a wonderful machine. I've never used it for spinning, but I use it for almost all my plying. It has a foot peddle, but you don't have to use that. It can be regulated to go from very slow to fast, and obviously it goes backwards and forwards. The Woolly Winder, as Cyndi said, is great, especially for this machine that's taking up yarn at a great rate. I wouldn't give up my traditional wheels, but the e-spinners definitely have a place. And on a long car trip as a passenger it would be fun to be able to spin.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

The first time I used the WooLee Winder was on a Babe's electric spinner. Nels had his Babe wheels at a fiber fest and had one set up to use. Talk about feeling extra guilty that I loved both the WooLee Winder _and_ an electric!


----------

